# Surf fishing 101?



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Just moved to Houston from DC I am from Hawaii originally but my last duty station was DC I am have bin looking on here and just would like to here from guys on what surf fishing is what one can expect the beaches and kind of the rules of them.In Hawaii you just go to the beach and fish you eat what fish you want trow the others back I mostly did ulua fishing and I think it's kinda the same as what mainland people call surf fishing. Are sharks the only thing you really catch do you cast from shore or use a trash bag to float out lines I think they call it kite fishing thanks for any info you guys can provide I am looking for a spot to take my wife and young kids thanks again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/12/0...n-the-big-island-of-hawaii.html?referer=&_r=0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

quickest and best bet: look at "sharkchum" posts. he has done surf fishign 101 posts here that are very comprehensive. Hell, PM the guy and he will MEET you at a beach, and you will shortly be posting 45" bull reds here. Galveston surf fishing, High Island to matagorda, sargent, freeport, it can really be amazing. The downside here: seaweed. it's a trip killer. 

generally , we walk to the sandbar and cast out into the guts that run between sand bars. bait can be cut fish like mullet or whiting, or also cracked crabs. use spider weights, 6oz about, to keep bait down. 10 or 12' rods, 20 to 40 lb test. 

you also fish for speckled trout in summer in the surf. these fish are 15" for a keeper, are great eating, and can be caught on bait (like shrimp) or artificials. but with a smaller rig, lik 12 lb mono test on a 7' rod. 

rules are gnerally very very relaxed here. our beaches are public, yiou can drive on them, camp, stay a week, etc. they do vary from beach to beach somewhat. we have city run beaches, county run beaches, state run beaches, and the long national park, PINS. 
know the limits on fish though. and get a license. 
good luck! Jim


----------



## root3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Qv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Jim 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

jimj100 said:


> quickest and best bet: look at "sharkchum" posts. he has done surf fishign 101 posts here that are very comprehensive. Hell, PM the guy and he will MEET you at a beach, and you will shortly be posting 45" bull reds here. Galveston surf fishing, High Island to matagorda, sargent, freeport, it can really be amazing. The downside here: seaweed. it's a trip killer.
> 
> generally , we walk to the sandbar and cast out into the guts that run between sand bars. bait can be cut fish like mullet or whiting, or also cracked crabs. use spider weights, 6oz about, to keep bait down. 10 or 12' rods, 20 to 40 lb test.
> 
> ...


X2 on this. I might add, learn your beaches as to where you can drive and where not. Also, many areas are soft, dry sand and you can get stuck w/o 4 wheel drive. Might want to follow someone in who knows where it is safe. Don't litter, observe the rules and you will be fine. On top of that there are many species of fish in our surf and you can catch anything from hardhead catfish to sizeable sharks, depending on bait used and tackle. Summertime is usually the best and it won't be long. Good Luck! Texas fishing license and saltwater stamp are required, available at your local tackle store. Good luck!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks solarscreenguy I got my hunting fishing combo that's the first thing I got (disabled vet it was free)have to love Texas and I have a f250 super duty so I'll watch people go first it's heavy thanks for all the help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There's not a lot to it. It's all about having the right equipment, being rigged up the right way, and putting your bait in the right place. Here's a few post's to help get you started. If you have any questions feel free to ask.
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=15289050#post15289050
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=15272466#post15272466
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=15310010#post15310010
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1332930


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks sharkchum is there a spot I would be able to take the family camping we were gonna try go this weekend I know there are a couple spots listed I just couldn't find any info on there as to where too camp and also where there weren't snakes thanks again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum is best advice, go read all of his posts on this messageboard.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a pretty nice county park on Quintana island, The old KOA is now a county park at San Louis Pass, and there is a state park on galveston on the west end of the island. These are nice if you want a bathroom and a shower without paying for a hotel. Pretty much west of the sea wall of Galveston to the mouth of the Brazos river is free game for camping and driving on the beach. Less popular beaches like Quintana and Bryan beach may be better for family camping. Where the fish are??? I will leave that to Sharkchum, I always end up with my fair share of hardhead


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks capn John I was looking at the San Louis on Google maps it looked like the nicest part of the beach that I could see 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

If you look up Quintana beach county park it is a nice RV and camping park just off the beach. It's $30 a night for a RV site with electricity and water, and they have a nice bathroom with showers for paying campers only, and you won't have to sleep in the sand. 
The beach is kind of off the beaten path so there are not a whole lot of people on most of the beach. San louis pass has more people and the current close to the bridge can be dangerous but if you stay away from the bridge it is a pretty nice place too


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok I'll look it up I don't have an rv yet but i plan on getting one and my family is used too ruffing it in Hawaii some place take 3 hours of 4x4 in lava rocks to get there and the closest store is about 4 hours away we were just going to put a tent over our long bed n sleep on a air mattress 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

If ruffing it is your style then you can pitch a tent anywhere along that stretch of beach. Watch for snakes in the dunes, I've only seen a few, but they are out there. Have fun, be safe, and catch fish... good luck


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea I hate snakes more then any thing in the world so I'll be sure too stay clear thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockwasher (Sep 8, 2005)

*Surf Basics*

CorpusFishing.com has a section on beach tips at
http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=9
Check it out, it is for Padre Island but applies to any beach.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

